
Samsung S9+ interfering with my MacBook Pro's display - mikewas
I went to go answer a Duo call from a friend and rested my phone on my MacBook like I have always done with my 2013 MacBook Pro. But this time I got a nice surprise, the display started going haywire. My assumption is that it is due to the exposed ribbon cable in the hinge, which was directly under one of the antenna lines on the S9+. Can anyone break down the science of it?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;-7X7LWpt0VY
======
ribchinski
Dude, that's actually pretty awesome! But I wouldn't repeat it too much, cause
a broken Mac screen is a sad Mac screen.

